# Duke vs Tennessee vs UNC



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

Here would be an exciting scenario. #1 Tennessee plays #2 Duke right now as I type. If Duke wins, they would move up to #1 and UNC to #2. Duke and UNC play next weekend. How often to you see two #1 and #2 matchups in 6 days?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I thought this game would be a lot closer than it is now,but I really haven't seent the DUke women play.They have a PG this year and a very good backup too.Last year they had great players at every other position and nothing except injuries at the point.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

just as long as the men and women cut down the nets in April. i dont care what they're ranked right now.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

So you think Tenn will slide to number three with one loss?

The big question is who will remain undefeated after Sunday...UNC or Duke?

Duke played an excellent game against the Lady Vols...they were prepared. Tenn was not mentally ready to play that game...period. I don't know who's fault that is, but the kids got a Ph.D. in what can happen when you go into a huge game emotionally unprepared.

Another thing I noted in last night's rout was that it was a great example of the importance of having a pure point guard on the floor to run things. Harding was studly last night, and Tenn suffered from having no "visable" leader at times.

Not to smash-mouth the Lady Vols, but the better team won the game last night. I look for them to learn from this experience....and a lot. PHS is not going to let this one go without at least a hundred life lessons being learned. I do not expect a similar performance in the Final Four or Championship games from the Lady Vols of Tennessee.


----------



## HotGirlTracie (Oct 20, 2005)

Dang I was hoping Tenn would win the game.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I haven't watched that much Womens' ball this year.I really had no idea that they allowed the amount of contact there has been in this game.Coach G really made a great adjustment after UNC started out so well. 
Have to figure it'll tighten up in the second half


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

going down to the wire
duke was up big at halftime, unc rallied and is now up 1 with 41 seconds left


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

duke blew it

hope that one hurts bad, lady blue devils. that's 4 in row you all have lost now.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

btw, ivory latta has no class


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Ivory Latta was just getting her team's juices flowing. You did notice that Bales was laughing the whole time, didn't you? Latta was like a little mosquito landing on Ali Bales, so don't worry about that interchange.

What I want to know, if a Dookie can fill us in, is how much smack was Latta talking to Harding the entire game? That had to be a hoot.

Duke is still the team to beat in the Final Four, as far as I am concerned. Tennessee and UNC will probably be there, too, plus one other, but the Lady Blue Devils are just too deep and too experienced to not make it to the Final Four this year.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

> Ivory Latta was just getting her team's juices flowing.


By talking to the crowd? I don't buy that.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

TM said:


> By talking to the crowd? I don't buy that.


Do you have any idea that type of things get said to players? I hate when people think a player is dead wrong for responding but the fan is 100% right for saying something ridiculous. Last year NC State fans chanted, "I killed your grandfather" at Chris Paul, so if he decided to say something back would he have shown no class?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Kmasonbx said:


> Do you have any idea that type of things get said to players? I hate when people think a player is dead wrong for responding but the fan is 100% right for saying something ridiculous. Last year NC State fans chanted, "I killed your grandfather" at Chris Paul, so if he decided to say something back would he have shown no class?


I hate when people use that excuse. Players should focus on the game and use that to fuel their play (see JJ Redick and his response to Maryland fans). Make your play shut the fans up. You talk back and they're just going to talk more. Talking back is a stupid idea. Period.


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

TM said:


> I hate when people use that excuse. Players should focus on the game and use that to fuel their play (see JJ Redick and his response to Maryland fans). Make your play shut the fans up. You talk back and they're just going to talk more. Talking back is a stupid idea. Period.


Obviously her play shut the fans up. At least she didn't flick the fans off (See Lee Melchionni and his response to UNC fans). I think someone is just bitter


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

CodyThePuppy said:


> I think someone is just bitter


yes... and i'll be the first one to tell you that melchionni has no class... i'm not _that_ biased


----------

